# enceinte et ipad



## antoine75015 (17 Mai 2012)

Je cherche une bonne paire d'enceinte (genre home cinema )qui puisse servir pour mon macmini mon lecteur blueray de salon et de dock pour mon ipad wifi 16Go dernière generation 
Que me conseillez vous
merci d'avance


----------



## ptibat (17 Mai 2012)

Salut, 

Dis-nous en un peu plus sur tes besoins, filaire ou sans fil ? Petite ou grosse puissance ? etc ..


----------



## antoine75015 (17 Mai 2012)

je cherche un système avec fil pas trop puissant c'est pour mettre dans une chambre de bonne (comme une mini chaine).
Mon frère  a une bonne mini chaine malheuresement on peux mettre qu'un iphone pas un ipad.


----------



## ptibat (17 Mai 2012)

Jette un oeil à ça :

http://www.thomann.de/fr/samson_studio_dock3i.htm
ou
http://www.thomann.de/fr/prodipe_pod3_black.htm

cela fait quelques jours que je suis tombé là dessus, je recherche un peu le même genre de produit en remplacement de mes enceintes de monitoring qui sont dans le carton depuis que je les ai achetées car elles sont trop puissantes et un peu imposantes pour mon petit studio

Celles-ci ont l'avantage d'être peu chères et (à priori) les commentaires et tests sont globalement satisfaisants !!

Edit : pour l'iPad, je ne suis pas certain que cela existe mis à part au format Dock, à la base l'iPad n'est pas conçu pour être un baladeur audio :s


----------

